# pics I took over last year



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hey everyone I just thought I would share some pics that I took in 2006 that I liked.
And to anwser the question what camera am I using: I use a DSLR pentax *ist DL 6.0MP with stock 18-55mm lense, I am hoping to buy a better lense, soon for it probably a prime 50mm and a 70-200mm with macro.
hope you enjoy them
































































































thanks for looking


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Lookin' great!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sweet pics gup..wish my camera did that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Great pics, Nate!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

I gotta get me a better camera...

Awesome pics Nate.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Those are beautiful Nate. I see some potential background pics in there. Mind if I borrow some? I'll give you credit for them.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

go ahead, I don't care if anyone is using them as backgrounds.
I enjoy shooting so if someone can use it go for it, makes me happy knowing something was good enough.

thanks guys for the comments. scuba I bet you could take nice pics you just have to play with setting and try different things


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Love them.

Black one with the water droplets is perfect, last one is amazing... has a really lonely feeling to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Nate, awesome . and unlike several other people....i will say i wish i could take pics like you. i give you the credit, not the camera . as i have seen, doesnt always matter what camera, some of my favorite pics come from older digicams with out all the fancy stuff, so anywho. awesome


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

here are some pics I took today while I was walking around the core of my the city... I will have more pics to show tommorow once I have time to edit them.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

pics are lookin great!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

here are the rest of the pics I liked.

















































and this sweet old car


----------



## Gaby191 (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, you are very very talented, the pictures are amazing, i was definetly blown away.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks gaby191.
well here are some I took while on a bike ride into the country.









































and here are 2 coral pics


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

WOW! number 4 and 5 are AWESOME. 

lookin good nate


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Simply wow. Very good. Enough said .


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

neato frito!

more pics!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks daemon, leah, beki, bear.
My plan is to go back out there on a day with clear skies, and try and reshoot it.
thanks for the comments, hopefully many more pics are coming


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well here is what I took today. I am going into the city again on thursday I will spend a few hours walking around and seeing what I can find to shoot.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I took a long bike ride into the country found an old road that hasn't been used in ages/then found out it was flooded as you will see, so here are some pics.
I still have to go back and check out an old barn I found.
the macro of the lock where taken using my 49mm filters again


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

the pic of the flooded road looks really cool


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I spent my day in the city today, just walking around taking pics, I bought a new lense a 28mm 3.5f with polarizing filter, about 90% of these where taken with it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The marked tree picture is amazing. A lot of meaning to it...


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks dylan, that tree instantly struck me as the perfect photo opportunity.
here are 3 from today. Didn't go as snap happy:lol:


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks beki,,, I will try to get some more interesting cloud pics for you


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

here are some pics I took while in abbotsford BC// and vancouver, had volleyball nationals there for 6 days. Got 13th out of 46 of canadas best vball teams so I am fairly satisfied with that.
1C








2C








3C








4C








5C








6C








7C








8C









These are from just before I left for nationals I didn't have time to upload them.
9C








10C


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

cool nice pics, dont stop now, take some more


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks you 2 here are some more.
well I went into the city the other day with my bike and camera, and spent about 7 hours biking around shooting.
1A








2A








3A








4A










these are all macros I took that same day, went to a greenhouse and snapped some.
5A








6A








7A








8A








9A








10A


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well I will start with some fish and coral photos. the rest are of a bleeding heart plant that I thought would be an interesting subject and some dogwood tree buds
Albino corydoras
1 AB








SW coral anthelia
2 AB








3AB








4 Ab








5 AB








6 AB








any crits on these would be awsome


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

i really like the bleeding hearts and the lily petals.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks fishbguy..
well this isn't a normal photo post,, but the forum won't let me start a new thread so here is a post.

well I just finished building my own tank rack,, now I have the fun or wiring everything and putting the tank into it:wideeyed: 
the rack is 84" tall x 98" long x 23" wide
its got 2" of clearance off of the floor for ventilation and WCs.
the 4 bulb flourescent fixture will be going over my 33g planted tank up the watts to 160W versus the current 80W:notworthy: 
well here are the pics,, sorry I don't have any of the actaul process.
4 bulb system.








thats whats in each shelf.








a test assembly while outside.








a height comparison, and shameless self portrait.








and the final in the basement









and here is the system with tanks on it.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Hey! lookin good there, now lets see some close ups of those tanks!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Makin me jealous with ur lil fancy camera. Coming back here after lookin at my own pics makes me realize how big of a difference there is between pieces of equipment.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

welll being how there hasn't been to many updates lately here is some from the other day.

























































































I will try to get some more yet,, now that flowers are all open I have a ton of subjects to shoot


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

took some more photos today before collecting earthworms


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well here are some new ones.

















































































hope you all enjoy these latest.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Water drops on the leaf pics are nice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Bear said:


> Water drops on the leaf pics are nice!


I agree! Love those, Nate!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i like all of em nate! like the marked tree one and the dragonfly.. i need a camera bad.. but yea no1 wants 2 see ur awesome pics.. specially the ones of u. jk 

keep up the amazin pics nate


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks bear,katie,daemon.
here is a new batch,, edited with CS3 so they might not be my best.
sky shot








sky shot 2








columbine








columbine 2








daisy shot








daisy shot 2







.
dogwood flowers








dogwood flowers 2


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well here are some new ones.
some are more abstract macros
Daisy








Honeysuckle








LambsEar Flowers








White Flowers








Lily








Macro lily








Peony








Peony B&W


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Beautiful pictures as usual, Nate.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Im thinkin' I like the first 2 the most.


----------



## semo_girl (Jun 27, 2007)

wow, i wish my pictures turned out that good...lol


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks everyone.
Semo its not hard to take good pics, just takes patience and lots of practice, bear is a prime example.
He couldn't take a good photo to save his life a few months ago, now he takes awsome photos.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Beautiful pics!


----------

